# Felt F95 2011



## thebikingcello

Hey guys,

I am gonna be buying the Felt F95 with the Garmin paint job. I have a few questions:

1)Why is this paint job lower MSRP then the reg paint job by about 50 or 60 bucks? 

2)I know the frame is not THE BEST like 2010 but the only dealer of felt is gonna be new to the brand and will not have old felts in stock. 

3)I'm pretty tall(6'3) and a (kinda)lean 185ist pounds. I read some place this bike would be better for shorter riders. I know the GEO is really racey but I am flexible now and young enough to get really low. Why would someone say that? 

4)How is the micro shifters? its 9 speed and it has trim adjustments from FD(which I may like). I hear its like Tiagera but cheaper in price and a little complexer. 

5)I'm no weight weenie just yet, but I would have to guess this complete 61cm bike will be about 22-24 pounds. What do you guys think? 


cheers guys, can't wait to hear from ya!
JMH

PS: I will be upgrading this bike and building on to the frame with better spec stuff(some better wheels, ect).


----------



## S2H

Get a Mac.


----------



## ssm-gd3

I saw the F95 team edition in person yesterday and it is gorgeous. the matte black paint job with the garmin colors really sets it off. mine is the regular one - i wish i got the team colors. 

1) Not sure about the pricing. I remember it used to be 799 vs. 829 MSRP, but with the recent price updates they forgot to update the team bike.

2) If anything, I think the geometry is better on 2011 F95

3) They're probably just making assumptions. Take the bike for a test ride and see what you think. The farthest ride I had gone before was 20 miles by mountain bike, but I was able to do 50 the first weekend I had the bike.

4) The microshifters work pretty well, but the cables are not internal like the new 105 or Sram shifters, and you can't upshift while you're in the drops because the button is too far away. I like them more than the Sora shifters on the Specialized Allez I also test rode.

5) Sounds about right. 

In the future, I'm thinking of switching to Sram shifters and 10 speed, but maybe that money should go towards a new bike instead.


----------



## thebikingcello

Scotty2Hotty said:


> Get a Mac.



I have a mac mini


----------



## thebikingcello

I wish I could get a 10 speed but I think I'll just upgrade to 105 shifters and RD and 10 speed cogs and the chain to 10speed. I'm not racing, I just want good performance and my goal is to get the whole bike down to 19 pounds, if possible lol I want to try sram rival or apex pretty badly but funds can't pull though :/. 

I can do 40 mile rides with my hybrid bike no problem and with some training, I'll be able to do 60's and 70's like last summer on me felt 

This bike seems full of value! thats why its my top pick to test ride first  

new question, what pedals do you use? I am looking at LOOK keo classics but I am thinking more 105 pedals for better, more durable bearings. going clipless will be my first kinda big buy for the bike when I get the money


----------



## terbennett

I don't think that they forgot to keep to increase the price on the Team Edition F95 . Felt has chosen to no longer be supply bikes for Garmin after this year. That means it will be obsolete. Most people aren't going to want to spend the same money for an obsolete bike. My guess is that Felt is trying to get rid of them because of it. BTW, Felt never has leftover F-Series bikes. In fact, they usually are sold out of them around this time of the year. I'm surprised you were able to even find an F95 based on Felt's track record. 2010models were probably were all gone by March or April of last year.


----------



## notoriousdjw

If this were a BD brand, the thread would already be moved....Alright Coolhand, my point has been made. Why not furiously search the forum for other brand-specific posts? Then tomorrow you can go right back to business as usual?


----------



## T K

Sure it's not a 2010? Felt does not sponsor Garmin in 2011. Why would there be a 2011 Team Garmin model?


----------



## Don4

T K said:


> Sure it's not a 2010? Felt does not sponsor Garmin in 2011. Why would there be a 2011 Team Garmin model?


The 2011's were introduced around the time of last years TdF, when Garmin was still riding Felt. There is both a F95 and an F5 version with the Team Garmin livery.

Here's the 2011 F95
View attachment 225646


----------



## Lou3000

1) No clue why the price is less, I'm also guessing they are clearing out the Garmin paintjob. But if that is true, jump on it. That Garmin paintjob is sick. Also, it isn't like the Radioshack paint where everyone within a 10 mile radius knows you are on a faux-pro bike. 

2) I'm not sure what you are saying

3) I have a very similar build to you, about a 1/2 inch shorter and 5 lbs lighter, but I love my F5. I ride a 58. No reason why this bike is better for shorter riders, it is just better for people who can actually ride low and fast. I spend about 70% of my training time on a Tri bike and the F5 feels pretty comfortable in comparison

4) Microshift should be fine. I would say you will see a lot more of a performance boost from a new wheelset and lighter crank than you will from overhauling the drive train. Though I'm pretty sure Microshift is compatible with all Shimano (maybe not 7900) so you can probably do it piecemeal. Buy a new derailleur, then another, then shifters, then cassette, etc.

5) As for weight. If you are coming from a hybrid, the change in handling and probably massive drop in weight will be astounding at first. When you have the money, you can upgrade. For now, ride the hell out of it. I have the F5 and the only upgrade is a new saddle. All of my upgrade money goes to my Tri bike. The F5 is a training rig, and I will ride the hell out of it. When a part wears out, it will get a nice upgrade, but until then what is the point. And luckily for you, even low priced upgrades will see massive weight drops. New wheels will probably drop a pound off of the bike.


----------



## thebikingcello

the site said(once I reread it), it says for fast, short RIDES, not riders. makes more sense but how do you call a "short ride"? is it less then 50 miles or less then 100 miles?.....


----------



## zach.scofield

I seriously wouldnt worry about any distance you put on this bike. If you are comfy on it then ride the heck out of it, any distance.


----------



## thebikingcello

thats what I thought. you ride a Felt right? do you use ANY spacers?


----------



## zach.scofield

thebikingcello said:


> thats what I thought. you ride a Felt right? do you use ANY spacers?


Yes I do. You can see my F5 in the "Evolution of an F5" thread. I have 10 or 15mm under the stem with -6 degrees of stem angle. Puts me in a position that is quite comfy on long rides.


----------



## scottzj

Here is my wifes Garmin Felt. I love the color scheme and wish they had one my size at the time I bought hers. hehe


----------



## thebikingcello

I'll post a pic once I get my bike  and thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## scottzj

Oh I too am 6'3 with in inseam of around 34. I was fitted on the 61cm vice the 58cm as it seemed to fit me much better and felt great. I too bought an F95 but I got the silver red and white scheme. I love the felt but the entry parts were its down fall for me. But of course I pounded thousands of miles a month just about. So I upgraded wheels, seat post, all ultegra and dura ace parts and now this bike is super light weight for what it is, and works really well for me. However I am racing this year late season, so will probably upgrade to a Supersix and keep that baby for a pavement pounder/trainer.


----------



## thebikingcello

thats a nice bike! I saw the silver on in the 61 cm size and it looked beautiful! I really want to see the SE version SOON! And then buy it after a test ride lol that is such a sexy bike. one of the best things I like on the bike is the curved fork! its so classic and classy! I want the SE paint job because this is the last year they will do it, I love the look and why not? it makes it look so much more then it really is! haha I think thats what I will do to this my new bike, when the drivetrain wears out, I will replace it with a 105 or ultegra components. And once I get all great drive train and I want a better, lighter frame, I will just buy a frame and transfer the drive train, wheels and other stuff to the new frame  I think its a good plan but a really long one XD


----------



## danmtchl

I just bought the F95 in the silver/red/white and love it. I personally do not like the Tiagara shifters. I will upgrade the drivetrain in a few months when the Sram Apex comes out in the white version. I have upgraded the wheels and bar already to ones that I prefer/had.


----------



## scottzj

Yeah I ditched the Tiagra stuff a few months after the purchase. I upgraded to ultegra groupset with dura ace shifters, carbon stem and seat post with 2 different set of wheels.


----------



## pumaking

The reason for the cheapness of the F95 Garmin aka Special Edition opposed to the Silver is Felt is trying to blow them out.


----------



## easyridernyc

Don4 said:


> The 2011's were introduced around the time of last years TdF, when Garmin was still riding Felt. There is both a F95 and an F5 version with the Team Garmin livery.
> 
> Here's the 2011 F95
> View attachment 225646



nice footprint, man....


----------



## Hawkeye16

Just saw a 2010 F95 in bright orange and a team edition here at my LBS for $750 each new. Not too shabby! Wish they were my size!


----------

